# Find max core / mem still doesn't work (X800)



## lajos (Aug 21, 2004)

I was hoping fervently that version 0.21 would fix the "find max core / mem" function on my X800 pro modded to XT. But the max core keeps on going up and up; last time I stopped it at 601 Mhz without errors. Just for the heck of it, I ran "find max mem" at that speed, and the comp froze and had to be restarted soon. Not even the "find max mem" function works right (with a safe and stable core speed); this time, ATITool does find a stable limit, but at that RAM speed, 3dmark03 freezes with a blank blue screen at the beginning of game 2, and there are bad artifacts in Doom 3. 

I use WinXP SP2, dx9.0c, and the latest official ATI drivers (not that it matters). 

If you have an X800 pro or XT, please report if the "find max" funcions work for you. I'm very disappointed because I think this is the single most important and unique function of ATITool...


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 21, 2004)

is there anything else except for doom that does show artifacts? i'm asking because it seems that the x800 artifact detection would benefit from different shader code, so i know where to look


----------



## lajos (Aug 21, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> is there anything else except for doom that does show artifacts? i'm asking because it seems that the x800 artifact detection would benefit from different shader code, so i know where to look



Yes. At a safe core speed, "find max mem" found 546 Mhz stable after running for 30 minutes. However, at this RAM speed, 3dmark "blue screens", and even at a much lower 475 Mhz, I get triangular artifacts in the nature test of 3dmark03. I found that they go away at 470.


----------



## oBey (Aug 21, 2004)

i tryed the max core/mem and my comp locked @ an core speed @ 517.5mhz.. i can run 3dmark with 510 so i feel that its not to bad.. my mem goes upp to 540mhz and then stops. but i can put it upp to 590mhz and do 3dmark. but i guess that atitool finds atifacts that i cant se and stops @ 540...

Edit: btw i have a x800Pro@XT  directx9.0c no SP


----------



## lajos (Aug 21, 2004)

oBey said:
			
		

> i tryed the max core/mem and my comp locked @ an core speed @ 517.5mhz.. i can run 3dmark with 510 so i feel that its not to bad.. my mem goes upp to 540mhz and then stops. but i can put it upp to 590mhz and do 3dmark. but i guess that atitool finds atifacts that i cant se and stops @ 540...
> 
> Edit: btw i have a x800Pro@XT  directx9.0c no SP



The max core option is not supposed to lock up the computer...

As to the max mem, that's strange... so in your case, it seems to work.


----------



## mustrum (Aug 21, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> is there anything else except for doom that does show artifacts? i'm asking because it seems that the x800 artifact detection would benefit from different shader code, so i know where to look


I found out that (with my card) the ruby doublecross techdemo shows artifacts earliest. ATI Tool goes up to 530 until it freezes my system but I get Artifacts in Rubys hair at 505 allready. 
I hope you can fix this since ATI Tool is the best tool i know and i used it to find clocks on my 9700 wich was perfect.

btw: 1st post here.


----------



## lajos (Aug 21, 2004)

mustrum said:
			
		

> I found out that (with my card) the ruby doublecross techdemo shows artifacts earliest. ATI Tool goes up to 530 until it freezes my system but I get Artifacts in Rubys hair at 505 allready.
> I hope you can fix this since ATI Tool is the best tool i know and i used it to find clocks on my 9700 wich was perfect.
> 
> btw: 1st post here.



Welcome, mustrum. I was just reading one of your replies on the rage3d forum when the email notification about this reply of yours arrived... strange.


----------



## bvdx (Aug 22, 2004)

The Fan control feature is great with atitool 0.21 but the find max core/mem feature does not work anymore. With ati tool 0.20 my card temp would have gone into the 80's when I overclock to around 550 core but now I have to stop it when it gets to 580 because nothing happens, now atitool seems to do nothing at all and the overclocks don't show any results; So Im guessing the sliders do nothing at all now 

System:
CHip: AMD XP 3200+ Barton
VID Card: Asus AX800 PRO 
MOBO: Asus A7N8X-E
MEM: 1024 Meg OCZ 2-2-3-6


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2004)

the problem is that the current rendering code seems to produce very little/none artifacts on the x800 series.. working on improving it


----------



## lajos (Aug 22, 2004)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> the problem is that the current rendering code seems to produce very little/none artifacts on the x800 series.. working on improving it



Thanks, W1zzard, for acknowledging the issue. Please keep on the great work.


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 22, 2004)

I had the same issues with my modded Pro with the ATITool as well. After the BIOS flash (I found ATI BIOS worked best) I noticed when I scanned for artifacts it locked after a few seconds and 3dMark03  dropped to the desktop with a VPU recover. I ended up doing the pencil vmod which at XT stock speeds ATITool runs fine now. When I run max core I can only go as high as 529mhz. The memory hits max at 579 which given the fact it's a modded pro and I'm at XT speeds with 16pipes a few more or even 20 more mhz isn't going to get me much as far as FPS in any game or benchmark. 

So I assume I'm at the highest this card is going to give me...


----------



## munz778 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Sapphire Radeon X800 Pro (non-VIVO)*



			
				lajos said:
			
		

> The max core option is not supposed to lock up the computer...
> 
> As to the max mem, that's strange... so in your case, it seems to work.



hi everyone, new here...apologies on the lengthy post but want to be detailed. i have the same probs with "max core" and "max mem" features. computer locks up on my sapphire radeon x800 pro (non modded non-VIVO with GC20 GDDR3) so basically i've been OCing "manually" primarily using radlinker cause even manual clock selection results in a crash under ATI tool.

ATI tool should lower the clocks when the card's limit is reached when either "max mem" or "max core" are clicked - is this correct? on my first go with v.20 i didn't specify any limits, clocks kept going up, ultimately the puter crashed. then i put reasonable limits (C=470-525, M=440-560) but it still crashed after hitting the highest freq (525) and staying there for a few minutes. same happening now with v.21. i'm currently running pretty stable at 506/551 but found these clock frequencies via trial and error...ATI tool once even remained stable at core 535 for a few mins and other frequencies higher than 506 (mem at stock) but if i ran 3dmark higher than 506 core the puter freezes & monitor shuts off. mem causes same problems over 555.

so using trial and error i found 506/551 to be one possible combo. ati tool doesn't confirm this, it goes higher then crashes (which defeats the purpose of testing). i've been told my card can go higher than 506 core (pretty sure i've reached the limit on mem) but how can i do so if my puter crashes whenever i try testing these settings.

any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated - many thanks.

PS: just curious but can this card can be hard/soft modded to an XT/XTPE? it is not a VIVO and does not have 1.6ns GDDR3.

3.00GHz Pentium 4 w/HTT, 800MHz FSB, Intel D875PBZ, SB Audigy 2 ZS, 2x512MB PC3200 Kingston DDR400...no proc/mobo OC whatsoever)


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 24, 2004)

I thought my issue with ATITool was fixed. I thought I knew my max core so I never ran the test... just scan for artifacts. I saw 21 was out so I tried to find max core again... same problem as the others... ran till it locked. I then Flashed to an ASUS BIOS hoping to get SmartDoctor to work which it didn't. I tried the Sapphire BIOS again(funny it sees it as a Radeon not Sapphire) used DriveCleaner to remove ASUS drivers installed Sapphire drivers and now ATITool works without maxing out and locking up. Is the BIOS or Drivers? I'll try to re-install the ATI drivers and remove Sapphire drivers to see if that's the issue...

2004-08-23 07:56:51	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:11:00
2004-08-23 07:56:51	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:11:00
2004-08-23 07:56:51	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:11:00
2004-08-23 07:56:51	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:11:00
2004-08-23 07:57:11	Artifacts detected after 02:27.90.	15874 pixels don't match.
2004-08-23 07:57:12	Last message repeated 300 times.
2004-08-23 07:57:12	Clock set to: 539.90 / 560.25
2004-08-23 07:57:50	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:12:00
2004-08-23 07:57:50	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:12:00


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 26, 2004)

Went back to the ATI Drivers and still maxes out then lock ... went back to the ATI BIOS as well... Have a real XT coming in and I'll see how this modded XT stands up. See if ATITool runs any different with a non modded card...


----------



## flub97 (Aug 26, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Went back to the ATI Drivers and still maxes out then lock.



Unlikely but are you trying to run Atitool on a secondary display? 

On my system (with X800) the Atitool 3D display runs at about 380 fps on the primary display and  about 20 fps on the secondary.  

I don't know what the 3D acceleration on dual display limitations are on the X800 and drivers but it appears to be using software rendering on the secondary so Atitool isn't going to see any artifacts and will just increase clocks till something craps out. 

May be Atitool should check the rendering mode which I presume is possible.


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 27, 2004)

Your right on with it being the secondary display... I have it plugged in the standard VGA plug... which I would have assumed was primary... I'll try the DVI with the adapter... I thought DVI couldn't display the same resolution as the VGA... I'll try it ... hopes it's that simple   

Thanks


----------



## flub97 (Aug 27, 2004)

Urlyin said:
			
		

> Your right on with it being the secondary display... I have it plugged in the standard VGA plug... which I would have assumed was primary



I don't think it matters which connector you use. In the Ati control panel 'Displays' tab the display with the '1' button checked is the primary. If you only have one display connected you probably have no choice.


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 27, 2004)

When I changed it to the DVI connector it does change to the Primary Display... I know what you mean with dual displays... on a single monitor either connector and no go with the ATITool... think I'll flash back to a Pro to see if that makes a difference...


----------



## Allmighty (Sep 2, 2004)

is the X800 scan now working in the 22er Release ?


----------



## lajos (Sep 2, 2004)

Allmighty said:
			
		

> is the X800 scan now working in the 22er Release ?



I don't think so. I've tried the max core / mem functions and both kept on going up and up as before. I stopped them, didn't wait for my comp to crash.


----------



## Allmighty (Sep 7, 2004)

any news on it ?


----------



## lajos (Sep 7, 2004)

Allmighty said:
			
		

> any news on it ?



Good question. I'd very much like W1zzard to update us on this issue...


----------



## veryhumid (Sep 9, 2004)

did you e-mail him?


----------



## lajos (Sep 9, 2004)

veryhumid said:
			
		

> did you e-mail him?



No need to... he reads this forum.


----------

